# ftp vs. http



## blazingice (May 14, 2013)

I understand that the answer will depend on the specific needs, so this is what I would like to achieve. I have built a list of packages with ports-mgmt/poudriere and would like to share them inside my network as a repository for PKGNG. In the future I might need to access them even from outside my network. Two options:

Set up an anonymous FTP server as read only
Set up an HTTP server

I am not sure which one will be the best solution for the above need. On one hand many people dislike FTP as it hasn't aged very well as a service, on the other hand an HTTP server like www/apache22 might be an overkill. I will need to disable many unnecessary modules. 

What do people suggest in terms of security, speed and reliability? 

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2013)

The easiest will be HTTP access, as that's easier to forward on a router or firewall. FTP is kind of tricky that way.

Instead of Apache have a look at something 'simpler' like www/nginx or www/lighttpd. You don't require much to serve a simple file list.


----------



## Remington (May 14, 2013)

*N*ginx, *PHP* and *A*ja*X*plorer works well.


----------

